# JSP noch aktuell?



## futejia (7. Mrz 2007)

Hi

für meine Webseiten benutze ich bisher PHP. Von diesem Niveau will ich mich aber langsam wegbewegen. Stellt sich die Frage nach alternativen.
Lohnt sich JSP? Wird das eingesetzt? Kann man mit JSP Geld verdienen?
Kennt jemand große Webseite, die das einsetzen?
Ich hab bei Google irgendwie nicht viel mehr als einen Linux Magazin und eine iX Artikel gefunden. Und beide von 2000.
Das wirkt auf mich ein bisschen so wie: "Sun wollte ne Alternative zu ASP, aber von niemanden wird sie benutzt" Oder liege ich falsch?

Gruß futejia


----------



## VdA (7. Mrz 2007)

also inder "Insel" gibt es ein ganzes Kapitel zu, so unbedeutend kann es also nicht sein...


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mrz 2007)

such vielleicht mal so:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=index.jsp&meta=

->
http://www.arcor.de/privat/index.jsp


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2007)

futejia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab bei Google irgendwie nicht viel mehr als einen Linux Magazin und eine iX Artikel gefunden. Und beide von 2000.
> Das wirkt auf mich ein bisschen so wie: "Sun wollte ne Alternative zu ASP, aber von niemanden wird sie benutzt" Oder liege ich falsch?


Google SUche nach JSP: 
Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 379.000.000
 :roll: 
Die ganzen kleineren Projekte sind halt PHP weil man damit schnell was zusammen frickeln kann und du keinen Java-fähigen Webspace brauchst. Deshalb ist PHP deutlich bekannter, aber bei größeren Firmen sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.
Du fragst ob man damit Geld verdienen kann?
Der ganze J2EE Bereich ist wohl der wichtigste Zweig der Java Entwicklung und da gehört JSP eben dazu.


----------



## unicode (11. Mrz 2007)

Wenn man sich die Webspace-Anbieter in Deutschland ansieht ist Deutschland ne JSP-Wüste. 
Aber viele Firmen nutzen intern JavaEE-Technologie. Zum Beispiel MediaMarkt hat im Jahre 2000 alles auf Java umgestellt um eine einheitlich Plattform zu haben. Die Schwarz-Gruppe (Lidl,Kaufland,Handelshof) setzen auch auf JAVA EE.
Der Grund ist warum viele Webspace Anbieter JSP nicht anbieten der Ressourcenhunger eines ServletContainers wie z.B. Tomcat, JETTY etc. PHP braucht wesentlich weniger Ressourcen und so kann man dieselbe Hardware an mehrere Kunden vermieten = mehr Gewinn.
Ich habe nen Bekannten der schwört auf PHP und mit PHP werden längst nicht mehr kleine Anwendungen zusammengefrickelt sondern auch große Projekte nach allen Regeln des Software Engineering entwickelt. 
Somit ist JSP aktuell aber mit welcher Technologie man sein Geld verdienen wird entscheidet der Arbeitgerber oder Du selbst (falls Du Dich selbstständig machst).


----------



## The_S (12. Mrz 2007)

Also unser komplettes Intranetportal besteht aus JSPs (+ Servlets und Portlets  ). Ich verdiene mit der Erstellung und Wartung u. a. dieser Dinger mein Geld. Und wenn du mal bei einer Jobbörse deiner Wahl nach nem Java-Programmierer-Job suchst, wirst du schnell sehen, dass fast ausschließlich Web-Programmierer gesucht werden.


----------

